# Hummers



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Took a few photos of Hummers today.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics..


----------



## ironmann622000 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Awesome photos*

Great pics! I have only seen about 4 hummers in my yard so far.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks to both for the comments and welcome to 2 Cool ironmann.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

*Costa Rica Hummers*

Costa Rica.
Hummer
Green Back Heron
Magpie


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice photos....

Mike


----------

